# [portage] je n'arrive pas à compiler (résolu)

## luteola

salut

je tente de me reinstaller une gentoo ces derniers temps et je bute sur un problème. Portage échoue régulièrement à me compiler Qt.

```
x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/plugins »

make[2]: *** [sub-plugins] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-                                                 x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer »

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-                                                 x11-free-3.3.8/tools »

make: *** [sub-tools] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qt-3.3.8-r2.ebuild, line 215:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel                                                 evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/te                                                 mp/build.log'.

```

Ou alors parfois il y arrive (alors que je touche à rien d'autres), mais quand je tente d'installer un soft KDE, le check des dépendances échoue à cause de l'absence de Qt :

```
checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!

For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/kdmtheme-1.1.3/work/kdmtheme-1.1.3/config.log

!!! ERROR: kde-misc/kdmtheme-1.1.3 failed.
```

Et ce bien que Qt soit installé:

```
emerge --ask qt

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2
```

J'ai ça de temps en temps sous Gentoo et d'habitude ca finit par passer, mais là je reste bloqué. 

Au cas où, voici ma USE :

```

USE="X -gtk -gnome opengl -cups qt3 kde jpeg png arts dvd alsa cdr bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts type1-fonts truetype multilib browserplugin nsplugin mp3 vorbis java a52 aac glitz nvidia"

```

Une idée ? merci pour votre aide !

a+

----------

## Tony Clifton

J'penserais plutôt à un problème matériel. Tu devrais faire un bon memtest et pourquoi pas un cpuburn aussi.

----------

## luteola

salut

comment fait-on cela ? 

un problème matériel ? j'ai d'autres distro (et accesoirrement un win$) qui fonctionnent pourtant....

merci !

a+

----------

## Astoria

Salut, 

Quand tu essayes d'installer une application kde qui necessite un support QT supperieur à celui installé sur ton PC, tu as ce genre d'erreur.

```
checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!

For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log
```

Qt (>= Qt 3.0) <= si tu as QT d'installé, il te manque des directory

Pour ton erreur concernant l'emerge de la version qt-3.3.8, je te conseil plutot d'utiliser la version actuel en stable qui est la 4.2.3.Last edited by Astoria on Fri Jun 22, 2007 7:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Tony Clifton

Mais Gentoo nécessite une bécanne parfaitement bien huilée  :Wink:  car les compilations utilisent toutes ressources de ton proc et pendant longtemps (vive openoffice   :Laughing:  ).

Pour faire le test, tu n'as qu'à prendre n'importe quel livecd.

----------

## Desintegr

 *Astoria wrote:*   

> Pour ton erreur concernant l'emerge de la version qt-3.3.8, je te conseil plutot d'utiliser la version actuel en stable qui est la 4.2.3.

 

Installer Qt 4 est pratiquement inutile actuellement (sauf si tu fais du développement) ! KDE 3.5 utilise encore Qt 3 !

À ta place, je désintallerais complètement Qt (emerge -C qt), puis je le réinstallerais proprement (emerge -1 =qt-3.3.8-r2)

Par contre, attention, si tu ne peux pas réinstaller Qt, tu ne pourras pas démarrer KDE. (faire un quickpkg avant pour plus de sécurité).

Qu'entends-tu par « Portage échoue régulièrement à me compiler Qt » ?

Pourrais-tu donner plus de lignes avec l'erreur de compilation, parce là, tu ne fournies aucune information intéressante sur la cause de l'erreur.

Utilise des CFLAGS/LDFLAGS aggressifs ?

----------

## luteola

salut

bon, alors j'ai désintallé Qt. Et je l'ai reinstallé en verion 3.3 et 4.2. Ensuite j'essaye d'emerge kdelibs (ou un autre truc kde), et j'ai toujours le même souci. Je suis repassé à la version 3.3 de qt parce j'obtenais un message (lors de la compil de kdlibs) comme quoi il fallait une version <4.

bref, Qt est installé (3.3.8. ) alors pourquoi j'obtient toujours :

```

emerge --ask kdelibs

[....blabla]

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!

For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10/work/kdelibs-3.5.5/config.log

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  kdelibs-3.5.5-r10.ebuild, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--with-distribution=Gentoo' '--disable-fast-malloc' '--disable-libfam' '--enable-dnotify' '--with-libart' '--with-libidn' '--with-acl' '--with-ssl' '--with-alsa' '--with-arts' '--without-gssapi' '--without-tiff' '--without-jasper' '--without-openexr' '--disable-cups' '--without-utempter' '--without-lua' '--enable-sendfile' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-aspell' '--disable-dnssd' '--without-hspell' '--with-rgbfile=/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/share/qt3/lib64' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--disable-final' '--with-arts' '--prefix=/usr/kde/3.5' '--mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share' '--sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc' '--enable-libsuffix=64'

  ebuild.sh, line 578:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10/temp/build.log'.
```

Voici mon /etc/make.conf :

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="fr"

USE="X -gtk -gnome opengl -cups qt3 kde jpeg png arts dvd alsa cdr bitmap-fonts truetype-fonts type1-fonts truetype multilib browserplugin nsplugin mp3 vorbis java a52 aac glitz nvidia dbus imlib libwww msn usb wmf"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Je sèche pas mal là... merci pour votre aide 

a+

----------

## Desintegr

Pourrais-tu donner le config.log créé lors de la compilation, ainsi que le résultat de la commande env et aussi equery f =qt-3* et enfin le contenu du fichier /etc/env.d/45qt3 ?

Fais-tu toujours les etc-update comme portage te le demande ?

Le /usr/share/qt3 n'est pas normal. Qt 3 est normalement installé dans /usr/qt/3/ !

----------

## luteola

salut, 

voici le fichier /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10/work/kdelibs-3.5.5/config.log

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by configure, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.61.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc

 --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-distribution=Gentoo --disable-fast-malloc --disable-libfam --enable-dnotify --with-libart --with-libidn --with-acl --with-ssl 

--with-alsa --with-arts --without-gssapi --without-tiff --without-jasper --without-openexr --disable-cups --without-utempter --without-lua --enable-sendfile 

--enable-mitshm --without-aspell --disable-dnssd --without-hspell --with-rgbfile=/usr/share/X11/rgb.txt --with-x --enable-mitshm --without-xinerama 

--with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt3 --enable-mt --with-qt-libraries=/usr/share/qt3/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-debug --without-debug

 --disable-final --with-arts --prefix=/usr/kde/3.5 --mandir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/man --infodir=/usr/kde/3.5/share/info --datadir=/usr/kde/3.5/share

 --sysconfdir=/usr/kde/3.5/etc --enable-libsuffix=64 --libdir=/usr/kde/3.5/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = localhost

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 2.6.20-gentoo-r8

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 Sat Jun 16 18:14:34 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = x86_64

/usr/bin/arch -k       = x86_64

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/bin

PATH: /usr/share/qt3/bin

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib64/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/sbin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/bin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/sbin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/bin

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2385: checking build system type

configure:2403: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2425: checking host system type

configure:2440: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2462: checking target system type

configure:2477: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2538: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2594: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2609: checking for -p flag to install

configure:2622: result: yes

configure:2633: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2676: result: yes

configure:2728: checking for gawk

configure:2744: found /bin/gawk

configure:2755: result: gawk

configure:2766: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2787: result: yes

configure:2984: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:3040: result: /usr/bin/install -c -p

configure:3066: checking for style of include used by make

configure:3094: result: GNU

configure:3204: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3220: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3231: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:3509: checking for C compiler version

configure:3516: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:3519: $? = 0

configure:3526: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

configure:3529: $? = 0

configure:3536: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: '-V' option must have argument

configure:3539: $? = 1

configure:3562: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:3589: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

configure:3592: $? = 0

configure:3630: result: a.out

configure:3647: checking whether the C compiler works

configure:3657: ./a.out

configure:3660: $? = 0

configure:3677: result: yes

configure:3684: checking whether we are cross compiling

configure:3686: result: no

configure:3689: checking for suffix of executables

configure:3696: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

configure:3699: $? = 0

configure:3723: result: 

configure:3729: checking for suffix of object files

configure:3755: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:3758: $? = 0

configure:3781: result: o

configure:3785: checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler

configure:3814: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:3820: $? = 0

configure:3837: result: yes

configure:3842: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g

configure:3872: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -g  conftest.c >&5

configure:3878: $? = 0

configure:3977: result: yes

configure:3994: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89

configure:4068: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -c  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4074: $? = 0

configure:4097: result: none needed

configure:4117: checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:4207: result: none

configure:4230: checking how to run the C preprocessor

configure:4270: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:4276: $? = 0

configure:4307: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:4313: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:4346: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

configure:4375: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:4381: $? = 0

configure:4412: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:4418: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:4498: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:4514: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:4525: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:4600: checking for C++ compiler version

configure:4607: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:4610: $? = 0

configure:4617: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

configure:4620: $? = 0

configure:4627: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++: '-V' option must have argument

configure:4630: $? = 1

configure:4633: checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler

configure:4662: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe  conftest.cpp >&5

configure:4668: $? = 0

configure:4685: result: yes

configure:4690: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g

configure:4720: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -g  conftest.cpp >&5

configure:4726: $? = 0

configure:4825: result: yes

configure:4850: checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:4940: result: none

configure:4959: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc is blacklisted

configure:4990: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe  conftest.c >&5

configure:4996: $? = 0

configure:5012: result: no

configure:5340: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wmissing-format-attribute

configure:5380: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:5386: $? = 0

configure:5413: result: yes

configure:5425: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wmissing-format-attribute

configure:5462: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.c  >&5

configure:5468: $? = 0

configure:5495: result: yes

configure:5509: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wundef

configure:5549: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wundef   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:5555: $? = 0

configure:5582: result: yes

configure:5594: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-long-long

configure:5634: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-long-long   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:5640: $? = 0

configure:5667: result: yes

configure:5679: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wno-non-virtual-dtor

configure:5719: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:5725: $? = 0

configure:5752: result: yes

configure:5784: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-reorder-blocks

configure:5824: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-reorder-blocks   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:5830: $? = 0

configure:5857: result: yes

configure:5875: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-exceptions

configure:5915: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:5921: $? = 0

configure:5948: result: yes

configure:5960: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-check-new

configure:6000: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:6006: $? = 0

configure:6033: result: yes

configure:6045: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fno-common

configure:6085: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:6091: $? = 0

configure:6118: result: yes

configure:6130: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -fexceptions

configure:6170: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fexceptions   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:6176: $? = 0

configure:6203: result: yes

configure:6246: checking whether system headers can cope with -O2 -fno-inline

configure:6312: result: irrelevant

configure:6950: checking how to run the C++ preprocessor

configure:6986: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E  conftest.cpp

configure:6992: $? = 0

configure:7023: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E  conftest.cpp

conftest.cpp:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:7029: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:7062: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

configure:7091: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E  conftest.cpp

configure:7097: $? = 0

configure:7128: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E  conftest.cpp

conftest.cpp:10:28: error: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory

configure:7134: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <ac_nonexistent.h>

configure:7176: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -O0

configure:7216: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -O0   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:7222: $? = 0

configure:7249: result: yes

configure:7514: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--no-undefined

configure:7554: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -Wl,--no-undefined   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:7560: $? = 0

configure:7587: result: yes

configure:7591: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined

configure:7631: rm -rf SunWS_cache; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o conftest -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined   conftest.cpp  1>&5

configure:7637: $? = 0

configure:7664: result: yes

configure:7819: result: using lib directory suffix 64

configure:7847: checking for a sed that does not truncate output

configure:7901: result: /bin/sed

configure:7904: checking for grep that handles long lines and -e

configure:7978: result: /bin/grep

configure:7983: checking for egrep

configure:8061: result: /bin/grep -E

configure:8077: checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:8144: result: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

configure:8153: checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld

configure:8168: result: yes

configure:8173: checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files

configure:8180: result: -r

configure:8189: checking for BSD-compatible nm

configure:8231: result: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

configure:8235: checking whether ln -s works

configure:8239: result: yes

configure:8246: checking how to recognise dependent libraries

configure:8453: result: pass_all

configure:8535: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8538: $? = 0

configure:8659: checking for ANSI C header files

configure:8689: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8695: $? = 0

configure:8794: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.c  >&5

configure:8797: $? = 0

configure:8803: ./conftest

configure:8806: $? = 0

configure:8823: result: yes

configure:8847: checking for sys/types.h

configure:8868: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8874: $? = 0

configure:8890: result: yes

configure:8847: checking for sys/stat.h

configure:8868: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8874: $? = 0

configure:8890: result: yes

configure:8847: checking for stdlib.h

configure:8868: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8874: $? = 0

configure:8890: result: yes

configure:8847: checking for string.h

configure:8868: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8874: $? = 0

configure:8890: result: yes

configure:8847: checking for memory.h

configure:8868: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8874: $? = 0

configure:8890: result: yes

configure:8847: checking for strings.h

configure:8868: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8874: $? = 0

configure:8890: result: yes

configure:8847: checking for inttypes.h

configure:8868: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8874: $? = 0

configure:8890: result: yes

configure:8847: checking for stdint.h

configure:8868: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8874: $? = 0

configure:8890: result: yes

configure:8847: checking for unistd.h

configure:8868: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8874: $? = 0

configure:8890: result: yes

configure:8917: checking dlfcn.h usability

configure:8934: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:8940: $? = 0

configure:8954: result: yes

configure:8958: checking dlfcn.h presence

configure:8973: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:8979: $? = 0

configure:8993: result: yes

configure:9021: checking for dlfcn.h

configure:9029: result: yes

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g77

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f77

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-frt

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cf77

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fort77

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-fl32

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-af77

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-f90

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90

configure:9081: result: no

configure:9051: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

configure:9067: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

configure:9078: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

configure:9152: checking for Fortran 77 compiler version

configure:9159: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran --version >&5

GNU Fortran 95 (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

GNU Fortran comes with NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.

You may redistribute copies of GNU Fortran

under the terms of the GNU General Public License.

For more information about these matters, see the file named COPYING

configure:9162: $? = 0

configure:9169: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)

configure:9172: $? = 0

configure:9179: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -V >&5

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran: '-V' option must have argument

configure:9182: $? = 1

configure:9190: checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler

configure:9209: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -c  conftest.F >&5

configure:9215: $? = 0

configure:9232: result: yes

configure:9238: checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g

configure:9255: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -c -g conftest.f >&5

configure:9261: $? = 0

configure:9277: result: yes

configure:9307: checking the maximum length of command line arguments

configure:9366: result: 32768

configure:9377: checking command to parse /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object

configure:9466: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:5: warning: no previous prototype for 'nm_test_func'

configure:9469: $? = 0

configure:9473: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B conftest.o \| sed -n -e 's/^.*[    ]\([ABCDGISTW][ABCDGISTW]*\)[    ][    ]*\(\)\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2\3 \3/p' \> conftest.nm

configure:9476: $? = 0

configure:9528: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.c conftstm.o >&5

configure:9531: $? = 0

configure:9569: result: ok

configure:9573: checking for objdir

configure:9588: result: .libs

configure:9640: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

configure:9656: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

configure:9667: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

configure:9736: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

configure:9752: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

configure:9763: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

configure:9832: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:9848: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:9859: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

configure:10175: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works

configure:10198: result: yes

configure:10220: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions

configure:10238: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions conftest.c >&5

cc1: warning: command line option "-fno-rtti" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C

configure:10242: $? = 0

configure:10253: result: no

configure:10268: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC

configure:10445: result: -fPIC

configure:10453: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works

configure:10471: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  -fPIC -DPIC conftest.c >&5

configure:10475: $? = 0

configure:10486: result: yes

configure:10510: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o

configure:10538: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  -o out/conftest2.o conftest.c >&5

configure:10542: $? = 0

configure:10559: result: yes

configure:10585: checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries

configure:11393: result: yes

configure:11419: checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in

configure:11424: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:11427: $? = 0

configure:11441: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared -v conftest.o  -Wl,-soname -Wl,conftest -o conftest 2\>\&1 \| grep  -lc  \>/dev/null 2\>\&1

configure:11444: $? = 0

configure:11456: result: no

configure:11464: checking dynamic linker characteristics

configure:11982: result: GNU/Linux ld.so

configure:11986: checking how to hardcode library paths into programs

configure:12011: result: immediate

configure:12025: checking whether stripping libraries is possible

configure:12030: result: yes

configure:12153: checking for shl_load

configure:12209: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.c  >&5

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10/temp/ccmzMN8L.o: In function `main':

conftest.c:(.text+0x7): undefined reference to `shl_load'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:12215: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| #define KDELIBSUFF "64"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| /* Define shl_load to an innocuous variant, in case <limits.h> declares shl_load.

|    For example, HP-UX 11i <limits.h> declares gettimeofday.  */

| #define shl_load innocuous_shl_load

| 

| /* System header to define __stub macros and hopefully few prototypes,

|     which can conflict with char shl_load (); below.

|     Prefer <limits.h> to <assert.h> if __STDC__ is defined, since

|     <limits.h> exists even on freestanding compilers.  */

| 

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

| 

| #undef shl_load

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char shl_load ();

| /* The GNU C library defines this for functions which it implements

|     to always fail with ENOSYS.  Some functions are actually named

|     something starting with __ and the normal name is an alias.  */

| #if defined __stub_shl_load || defined __stub___shl_load

| choke me

| #endif

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| return shl_load ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:12232: result: no

configure:12237: checking for shl_load in -ldld

configure:12272: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.c -ldld   >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ldld

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:12278: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| #define KDELIBSUFF "64"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char shl_load ();

| int

| main ()

| {

| return shl_load ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:12296: result: no

configure:12301: checking for dlopen

configure:12357: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.c  >&5

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10/temp/ccETfOoW.o: In function `main':

conftest.c:(.text+0x7): undefined reference to `dlopen'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:12363: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| #define KDELIBSUFF "64"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| /* Define dlopen to an innocuous variant, in case <limits.h> declares dlopen.

|    For example, HP-UX 11i <limits.h> declares gettimeofday.  */

| #define dlopen innocuous_dlopen

| 

| /* System header to define __stub macros and hopefully few prototypes,

|     which can conflict with char dlopen (); below.

|     Prefer <limits.h> to <assert.h> if __STDC__ is defined, since

|     <limits.h> exists even on freestanding compilers.  */

| 

| #ifdef __STDC__

| # include <limits.h>

| #else

| # include <assert.h>

| #endif

| 

| #undef dlopen

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char dlopen ();

| /* The GNU C library defines this for functions which it implements

|     to always fail with ENOSYS.  Some functions are actually named

|     something starting with __ and the normal name is an alias.  */

| #if defined __stub_dlopen || defined __stub___dlopen

| choke me

| #endif

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| return dlopen ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:12380: result: no

configure:12385: checking for dlopen in -ldl

configure:12420: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.c -ldl   >&5

configure:12426: $? = 0

configure:12444: result: yes

configure:12613: checking whether a program can dlopen itself

configure:12685: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  -DHAVE_DLFCN_H  -Wl,--export-dynamic conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:12668: warning: no previous prototype for 'fnord'

configure: In function 'fnord':

configure:12668: warning: unused variable 'i'

configure: In function 'main':

configure:12681: warning: implicit declaration of function 'exit'

configure:12681: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

configure:12688: $? = 0

configure:12706: result: yes

configure:12711: checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself

configure:12783: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  -DHAVE_DLFCN_H  -Wl,--export-dynamic  conftest.c -ldl  >&5

configure:12766: warning: no previous prototype for 'fnord'

configure: In function 'fnord':

configure:12766: warning: unused variable 'i'

configure: In function 'main':

configure:12779: warning: implicit declaration of function 'exit'

configure:12779: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

configure:12786: $? = 0

configure:12804: result: yes

configure:12827: checking if libtool supports shared libraries

configure:12829: result: yes

configure:12832: checking whether to build shared libraries

configure:12890: result: yes

configure:12893: checking whether to build static libraries

configure:12897: result: no

configure:12988: creating libtool

configure:13532: checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:13599: result: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64

configure:13608: checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) is GNU ld

configure:13623: result: yes

configure:13674: checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries

configure:14484: result: yes

configure:14506: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  conftest.cc >&5

configure:14509: $? = 0

configure:14605: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC

configure:14857: result: -fPIC

configure:14865: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works

configure:14883: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -fPIC -DPIC conftest.cc >&5

configure:14887: $? = 0

configure:14898: result: yes

configure:14922: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o

configure:14950: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common  -o out/conftest2.o conftest.cc >&5

configure:14954: $? = 0

configure:14971: result: yes

configure:14997: checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries

configure:15022: result: yes

configure:15093: checking dynamic linker characteristics

configure:15611: result: GNU/Linux ld.so

configure:15615: checking how to hardcode library paths into programs

configure:15640: result: immediate

configure:15654: checking whether stripping libraries is possible

configure:15659: result: yes

configure:15782: checking for shl_load

configure:15861: result: no

configure:15866: checking for shl_load in -ldld

configure:15925: result: no

configure:15930: checking for dlopen

configure:16009: result: no

configure:16014: checking for dlopen in -ldl

configure:16073: result: yes

configure:16242: checking whether a program can dlopen itself

configure:16335: result: yes

configure:16340: checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself

configure:16433: result: yes

configure:16929: checking if libtool supports shared libraries

configure:16931: result: yes

configure:16934: checking whether to build shared libraries

configure:16952: result: yes

configure:16955: checking whether to build static libraries

configure:16959: result: no

configure:16971: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC

configure:17148: result: -fPIC

configure:17156: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works

configure:17174: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -c -g -O2 -fPIC conftest.f >&5

configure:17178: $? = 0

configure:17189: result: yes

configure:17213: checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o

configure:17241: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran -c -g -O2 -o out/conftest2.o conftest.f >&5

configure:17245: $? = 0

configure:17262: result: yes

configure:17288: checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries

configure:18076: result: yes

configure:18147: checking dynamic linker characteristics

configure:18665: result: GNU/Linux ld.so

configure:18669: checking how to hardcode library paths into programs

configure:18694: result: immediate

configure:18708: checking whether stripping libraries is possible

configure:18713: result: yes

configure:22766: checking which extension is used for shared libraries

configure:22791: result: 

configure:22801: checking which variable specifies run-time library path

configure:22808: result: LD_LIBRARY_PATH

configure:22818: checking for the default library search path

configure:22825: result: /lib64 /usr/lib64

configure:22847: checking for objdir

configure:22867: result: .libs

configure:22876: checking command to parse /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output

configure:22940: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:5: warning: no previous prototype for 'nm_test_func'

conftest.c: In function 'main':

conftest.c:9: warning: statement with no effect

configure:22943: $? = 0

configure:22948: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B conftest.o \| sed -n -e 's/^.*    \([ABCDGISTW]\)        *\(\)\([_A-Za-z][_A-Za-z0-9]*\)$/\1 \2\3 \3/p' \> conftest.nm

configure:22951: $? = 0

configure:23004: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-builtin   conftest.c conftstm.o >&5

conftest.c:6: warning: 'main' is usually a function

configure:23007: $? = 0

configure:23051: result: yes

configure:23054: checking whether libtool supports -dlopen/-dlpreopen

configure:23066: result: yes

configure:23077: checking for dlopen in -ldl

configure:23136: result: yes

configure:23307: checking for shl_load

configure:23386: result: no

configure:23395: checking for shl_load in -ldld

configure:23454: result: no

configure:23468: checking for dld_link in -ldld

configure:23503: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.c -ldld   >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ldld

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

configure:23509: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| #define KDELIBSUFF "64"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LTDL_SHLIBPATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LTDL_SYSSEARCHPATH "/lib64:/usr/lib64"

| #define LTDL_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| /* Override any GCC internal prototype to avoid an error.

|    Use char because int might match the return type of a GCC

|    builtin and then its argument prototype would still apply.  */

| #ifdef __cplusplus

| extern "C"

| #endif

| char dld_link ();

| int

| main ()

| {

| return dld_link ();

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:23527: result: no

configure:23546: checking for dlerror

configure:23602: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o conftest -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute   conftest.c  -ldl >&5

configure:23608: $? = 0

configure:23626: result: yes

configure:23639: checking for _ prefix in compiled symbols

configure:23682: result: no

configure:23802: checking whether deplibs are loaded by dlopen

configure:23834: result: yes

configure:23867: checking malloc.h usability

configure:23884: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:23890: $? = 0

configure:23904: result: yes

configure:23908: checking malloc.h presence

configure:23923: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:23929: $? = 0

configure:23943: result: yes

configure:23971: checking for malloc.h

configure:23979: result: yes

configure:23857: checking for memory.h

configure:23863: result: yes

configure:23857: checking for stdlib.h

configure:23863: result: yes

configure:23867: checking stdio.h usability

configure:23884: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:23890: $? = 0

configure:23904: result: yes

configure:23908: checking stdio.h presence

configure:23923: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:23929: $? = 0

configure:23943: result: yes

configure:23971: checking for stdio.h

configure:23979: result: yes

configure:23867: checking ctype.h usability

configure:23884: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

configure:23890: $? = 0

configure:23904: result: yes

configure:23908: checking ctype.h presence

configure:23923: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

configure:23929: $? = 0

configure:23943: result: yes

configure:23971: checking for ctype.h

configure:23979: result: yes

configure:23857: checking for dlfcn.h

configure:23863: result: yes

configure:23867: checking dl.h usability

configure:23884: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:67:16: error: dl.h: No such file or directory

configure:23890: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| #define KDELIBSUFF "64"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LTDL_SHLIBPATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LTDL_SYSSEARCHPATH "/lib64:/usr/lib64"

| #define LTDL_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_MALLOC_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDIO_H 1

| #define HAVE_CTYPE_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <stdio.h>

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H

| # include <sys/types.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_STAT_H

| # include <sys/stat.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef STDC_HEADERS

| # include <stdlib.h>

| # include <stddef.h>

| #else

| # ifdef HAVE_STDLIB_H

| #  include <stdlib.h>

| # endif

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRING_H

| # if !defined STDC_HEADERS && defined HAVE_MEMORY_H

| #  include <memory.h>

| # endif

| # include <string.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRINGS_H

| # include <strings.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_INTTYPES_H

| # include <inttypes.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STDINT_H

| # include <stdint.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_UNISTD_H

| # include <unistd.h>

| #endif

| #include <dl.h>

configure:23904: result: no

configure:23908: checking dl.h presence

configure:23923: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:34:16: error: dl.h: No such file or directory

configure:23929: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| #define KDELIBSUFF "64"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LTDL_SHLIBPATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LTDL_SYSSEARCHPATH "/lib64:/usr/lib64"

| #define LTDL_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_MALLOC_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDIO_H 1

| #define HAVE_CTYPE_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <dl.h>

configure:23943: result: no

configure:23971: checking for dl.h

configure:23979: result: no

configure:23867: checking dld.h usability

configure:23884: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -std=iso9899:1990 -W -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wmissing-prototypes -Wwrite-strings -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -O2  -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute  conftest.c >&5

conftest.c:67:17: error: dld.h: No such file or directory

configure:23890: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| #define KDELIBSUFF "64"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LTDL_SHLIBPATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LTDL_SYSSEARCHPATH "/lib64:/usr/lib64"

| #define LTDL_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_MALLOC_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDIO_H 1

| #define HAVE_CTYPE_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <stdio.h>

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H

| # include <sys/types.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_SYS_STAT_H

| # include <sys/stat.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef STDC_HEADERS

| # include <stdlib.h>

| # include <stddef.h>

| #else

| # ifdef HAVE_STDLIB_H

| #  include <stdlib.h>

| # endif

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRING_H

| # if !defined STDC_HEADERS && defined HAVE_MEMORY_H

| #  include <memory.h>

| # endif

| # include <string.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STRINGS_H

| # include <strings.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_INTTYPES_H

| # include <inttypes.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_STDINT_H

| # include <stdint.h>

| #endif

| #ifdef HAVE_UNISTD_H

| # include <unistd.h>

| #endif

| #include <dld.h>

configure:23904: result: no

configure:23908: checking dld.h presence

configure:23923: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E  conftest.c

conftest.c:34:17: error: dld.h: No such file or directory

configure:23929: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "kdelibs"

| #define VERSION "3.5.5"

| #define KDELIBSUFF "64"

| #define STDC_HEADERS 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_SYS_STAT_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRING_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STRINGS_H 1

| #define HAVE_INTTYPES_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDINT_H 1

| #define HAVE_UNISTD_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| #define LTDL_SHLIBPATH_VAR "LD_LIBRARY_PATH"

| #define LTDL_SYSSEARCHPATH "/lib64:/usr/lib64"

| #define LTDL_OBJDIR ".libs/"

| #define HAVE_PRELOADED_SYMBOLS 1

| #define HAVE_LIBDL 1

| #define HAVE_DLERROR 1

| #define HAVE_MALLOC_H 1

| #define HAVE_MEMORY_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDLIB_H 1

| #define HAVE_STDIO_H 1

| #define HAVE_CTYPE_H 1

| #define HAVE_DLFCN_H 1

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| #include <dld.h>

configure:23943: result: no

configure:23971: checking for dld.h

configure:23979: result: no

configure:23998: checking for string.h

configure:24004: result: yes

```

----------

## luteola

le fichier a été coupé... la commande  env

```
localhost noordman # env

MANPATH=/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/man:

/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man

KDE_MULTIHEAD=false

DM_CONTROL=/var/run/xdmctl

SHELL=/bin/bash

TERM=xterm

XDM_MANAGED=/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0,maysd,mayfn,sched,rsvd,method=classic

GTK2_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/noordman/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/noordman/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc-2.0

GS_LIB=/home/noordman/.fonts

GTK_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/noordman/.gtkrc:/home/noordman/.kde3.5/share/config/gtkrc

WINDOWID=8388613

QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3

KDE_FULL_SESSION=true

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

USER=root

LS_COLORS=no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:

mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:

*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:

*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:

*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:

*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:

*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:

*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:

*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:

GDK_USE_XFT=1

KDEDIR=/usr

SESSION_MANAGER=local/localhost:/tmp/.ICE-unix/4828

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/env.d/java/ /etc/terminfo /etc/terminfo /etc/revdep-rebuild

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/usr/kde/3.5/etc/xdg

KONSOLE_DCOP=DCOPRef(konsole-4844,konsole)

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

DESKTOP_SESSION=kde-3.5

PWD=/home/noordman

KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION=DCOPRef(konsole-4844,session-3)

JAVA_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

EDITOR=/bin/nano

JAVAC=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac

LANG=fr_FR@euro

KDEDIRS=/usr/kde/3.5:/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5:/usr:/usr/local

QMAKESPEC=linux-g++

HOME=/root

SHLVL=3

JDK_HOME=/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm

XCURSOR_THEME=default

GCC_PATH=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

LOGNAME=root

G_FILENAME_ENCODING=UTF-8

LESS=-R -M --shift 5

PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib64/portage/pym

CVS_RSH=ssh

GCC_SPECS=

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-9xuM33ksfD,guid=8ca8975e61ff8b136ff03f00467c20e9

XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/share

CLASSPATH=.

LESSOPEN=|lesspipe.sh %s

PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig:/usr/qt/3/lib32/pkgconfig

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info

DISPLAY=:0

OPENGL_PROFILE=nvidia

CONFIG_PROTECT=/usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1

XAUTHORITY=/root/.xauthajkWTh

COLORTERM=

_=/bin/env
```

----------

## luteola

et enfin la commande :

```
localhost noordman # equery f =qt-3*

[ Searching for packages matching =qt-3*... ]

* Contents of x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2:

/etc

/etc/env.d

/etc/env.d/45qt3

/etc/env.d/50qtdir3

/etc/revdep-rebuild

/etc/revdep-rebuild/50-qt3-revdep

/usr

/usr/qt

/usr/qt/3

/usr/qt/3/.qmake.cache

/usr/qt/3/bin

/usr/qt/3/bin/assistant

/usr/qt/3/bin/designer

/usr/qt/3/bin/findtr

/usr/qt/3/bin/linguist

/usr/qt/3/bin/lrelease

/usr/qt/3/bin/lupdate

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/msg2qm

/usr/qt/3/bin/qembed

/usr/qt/3/bin/qm2ts

/usr/qt/3/bin/qmake

/usr/qt/3/bin/qt20fix

/usr/qt/3/bin/qtconfig

/usr/qt/3/bin/qtrename140

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic

/usr/qt/3/etc

/usr/qt/3/etc/settings

/usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.keep_x11-libs_qt-3

/usr/qt/3/include

/usr/qt/3/include/jri.h

/usr/qt/3/include/jri_md.h

/usr/qt/3/include/jritypes.h

/usr/qt/3/include/npapi.h

/usr/qt/3/include/npupp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qapplication_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qcolor_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qcom_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qcomlibrary_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qcomponentfactory_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qcriticalsection_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qdialogbuttons_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qdir_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qeffects_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qeventloop_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qfiledefs_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qfontcodecs_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qfontdata_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qfontengine_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qgfxdriverinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qgl_x11_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qgpluginmanager_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qimageformatinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qinputcontext_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qinternal_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qisciicodec_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qkbddriverinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qlayoutengine_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qlibrary_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qlocale_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qlock_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qmousedriverinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qmutex_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qmutexpool_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qpainter_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qpluginmanager_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qprinter_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qpsprinter_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qrichtext_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qscriptengine_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsettings_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsharedmemory_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsqldriverinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsqlextension_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsqlmanager_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qstyleinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsvgdevice_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qsyntaxhighlighter_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qt_x11_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qtextcodecinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qtextengine_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qtextlayout_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qthreadinstance_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qtitlebar_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qucom_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qucomextra_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qunicodetables_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qwidget_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/private/qwidgetresizehandler_p.h

/usr/qt/3/include/q1xcompatibility.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qabstractlayout.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qaccel.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qaccessible.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qaction.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qapp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qapplication.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qarray.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qasciicache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qasciidict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qassistantclient.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qasyncimageio.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qasyncio.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbig5codec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbitarray.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbitarry.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbitmap.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbrush.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbttngrp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbuffer.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbutton.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qbuttongroup.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcanvas.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcdestyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcheckbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qchkbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcleanuphandler.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qclipboard.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qclipbrd.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcollect.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcollection.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcolor.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcolordialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcombo.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcombobox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcommonstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcompactstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig-dist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig-large.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig-medium.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig-minimal.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig-small.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconfig.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconnect.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qconnection.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcstring.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qcursor.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatabrowser.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatastream.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatatable.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdataview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatetime.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatetimeedit.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdatetm.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdeepcopy.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdesktopwidget.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdial.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdir.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdns.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdockarea.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdockwindow.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdom.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdragobject.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdrawutil.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdrawutl.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdropsite.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qdstream.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qeditorfactory.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qerrormessage.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qeucjpcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qeuckrcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qevent.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qeventloop.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfeatures.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfile.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfiledef.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfiledialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfiledlg.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfileinf.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfileinfo.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfocusdata.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfont.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontdatabase.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontinf.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontinfo.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontmet.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qfontmetrics.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qframe.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qftp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgarray.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgb18030codec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgbkcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgcache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgeneric.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgif.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgl.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qglcolormap.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qglist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qglobal.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgrid.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgridview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgroupbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgrpbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qguardedptr.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qgvector.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qhbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qhbuttongroup.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qheader.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qhgroupbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qhostaddress.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qhttp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qiconset.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qiconview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qimage.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qimageformatplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qinputdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qintcach.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qintcache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qintdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qinterlacestyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qiodev.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qiodevice.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qjiscodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qjpegio.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qjpunicode.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qkeycode.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qkeysequence.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlabel.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlayout.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlcdnum.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlcdnumber.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlibrary.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlined.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlineedit.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlistbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlistview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlocale.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qlocalfs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmainwindow.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmap.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmemarray.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmenubar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmenudata.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmenudta.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmessagebox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmetaobj.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmetaobject.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmime.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmlined.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmngio.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmodules.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmotifplusstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmotifstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmovie.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmsgbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmultilinedit.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmultilineedit.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qmutex.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qnamespace.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qnetwork.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qnetworkprotocol.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qnp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjcoll.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjdefs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjectcleanuphandler.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjectdefs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjectdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qobjectlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpaintd.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpaintdc.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpaintdevice.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpaintdevicedefs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpaintdevicemetrics.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpainter.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpair.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpalette.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpdevmet.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpen.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpicture.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmap.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpixmapcache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qplatinumstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpmcache.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpngio.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpntarry.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpoint.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpointarray.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpolygonscanner.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpopmenu.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpopupmenu.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprintdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprinter.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprndlg.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprocess.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprogbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprogdlg.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprogressbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qprogressdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpsprn.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrcollection.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrqueue.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrstack.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qptrvector.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpushbt.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qpushbutton.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qqueue.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qradiobt.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qradiobutton.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qrangecontrol.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qrangect.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qrect.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qregexp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qregion.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qrtlcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qscrbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qscrollbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qscrollview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsemaphore.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsemimodal.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qserversocket.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsession.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsessionmanager.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsettings.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsgistyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qshared.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsignal.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsignalmapper.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsignalslotimp.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsimplerichtext.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsize.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsizegrip.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsizepolicy.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsjiscodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qslider.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsocket.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsocketdevice.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsocketnotifier.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsocknot.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsortedlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsound.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qspinbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsplashscreen.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsplitter.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsql.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlcursor.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqldatabase.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqldriver.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqldriverplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqleditorfactory.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlerror.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlfield.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlform.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlindex.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlpropertymap.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlquery.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlrecord.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlresult.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsqlselectcursor.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstack.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstatusbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstring.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstringlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstrlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstrvec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstylefactory.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstyleplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qstylesheet.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qsyntaxhighlighter.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qt.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtabbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtabdialog.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtabdlg.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtable.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtabwidget.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextbrowser.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextcodecfactory.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextcodecplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextedit.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextstream.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtextview.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qthread.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qthreadstorage.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtimer.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtl.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtoolbar.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtoolbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtoolbutton.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtooltip.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtranslator.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtsciicodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qtstream.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qurl.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qurlinfo.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qurloperator.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qutfcodec.h

/usr/qt/3/include/quuid.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvalidator.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvaluelist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvaluestack.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvaluevector.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvariant.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvbuttongroup.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvector.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvfbhdr.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qvgroupbox.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwaitcondition.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwhatsthis.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidcoll.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidgetfactory.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidgetintdict.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidgetlist.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidgetplugin.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidgetstack.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwindefs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwindow.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwindowdefs.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwindowsstyle.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwinexport.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwizard.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qwmatrix.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qworkspace.h

/usr/qt/3/include/qxml.h

/usr/qt/3/lib -> lib64

/usr/qt/3/lib64

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libdesignercore.a

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libdesignercore.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libeditor.a

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libeditor.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqassistantclient.a

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqassistantclient.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqnp.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.la

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so -> libqt-mt.so.3

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3 -> libqt-mt.so.3.3

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3.3 -> libqt-mt.so.3.3.8

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt-mt.so.3.3.8

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt.so -> libqt-mt.so

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt.so.3 -> libqt-mt.so.3

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt.so.3.3 -> libqt-mt.so.3.3

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqt.so.3.3.8 -> libqt-mt.so.3.3.8

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqui.prl

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqui.so -> libqui.so.1

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqui.so.1 -> libqui.so.1.0

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqui.so.1.0 -> libqui.so.1.0.0

/usr/qt/3/lib64/libqui.so.1.0.0

/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig

/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig/qt-mt.pc

/usr/qt/3/mkspecs

/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++

/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++/qmake.conf

/usr/qt/3/mkspecs/linux-g++/qplatformdefs.h

/usr/qt/3/plugins

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libcppeditor.so

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libdlgplugin.so

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libgladeplugin.so

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libkdevdlgplugin.so

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/librcplugin.so

/usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libwizards.so

/usr/qt/3/tools

/usr/qt/3/tools/designer

/usr/qt/3/tools/designer/templates

/usr/qt/3/tools/designer/templates/Configuration_Dialog.ui

/usr/qt/3/tools/designer/templates/Dialog_with_Buttons_(Bottom).ui

/usr/qt/3/tools/designer/templates/Dialog_with_Buttons_(Right).ui

/usr/qt/3/tools/designer/templates/Tab_Dialog.ui

/usr/qt/3/translations

/usr/qt/3/translations/README

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ar.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ar.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ca.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ca.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_cs.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_cs.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_de.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_de.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_es.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_es.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_fr.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_fr.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_he.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_he.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_it.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_it.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ja.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ja.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_nb.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_nb.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_pt-br.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_pt-br.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ru.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_ru.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_sk.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_sk.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_untranslated.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_zh-cn.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_zh-cn.ts

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_zh-tw.qm

/usr/qt/3/translations/qt_zh-tw.ts

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/qt-3.3.8-r2

/usr/share/doc/qt-3.3.8-r2/FAQ.bz2

/usr/share/doc/qt-3.3.8-r2/README-QT.TXT.bz2

/usr/share/doc/qt-3.3.8-r2/README.bz2

/usr/share/doc/qt-3.3.8-r2/changes-3.3.8.bz2

```

merci pour ton aide !

a+

----------

## Desintegr

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> [...]enfin le contenu du fichier /etc/env.d/45qt3 ?
> 
> Fais-tu toujours les etc-update comme portage te le demande ?

 

Tes variables d'environnement ne correspondent pas à l'installation de Qt.

C'est pour ça que le script ./configure ne KDE ne trouve pas Qt.

----------

## geekounet

Bon alors d'une : pas besoin de faire 3 posts à la suite, il vaut mieux tout mettre dans un seul post !

De deux : essaie de ne mettre que la partie intéressante des logs, ça fera des posts moins longs 

Et de trois : coupe les lignes trop longues pour ne pas déformer la page !

Merci de corriger tout ça, et de ne pas recommencer à l'avenir.

EDIT : tu peux aussi utiliser des sites comme http://www.rafb.net/paste/ ...

----------

## luteola

j'ai bien essayé de corriger tout ça comme tu dit, mais c pas facile... et puis moi je sais pas ce vous voulez voir dans mes fichiers, comment saurais-je quoi couper ? si j'ai fait 3 posts, c'est que le premier était déjà trop long pour passer.

bref, oui je fais toujours les etc-update.

comment puij-je modifier cette variable d'environnement ? d'ailleurs pourquoi était erronnée ?

merci pour votre aide

a+

----------

## luteola

ah j'oubliais pardon : 

/etc/env.d/45qt3 :

```
PATH=/usr/qt/3/bin

ROOTPATH=/usr/qt/3/bin

LDPATH=/usr/qt/3/lib:/usr/qt/3/lib64:/usr/qt/3/lib32

QMAKESPEC=linux-g++

MANPATH=/usr/qt/3/doc/man

PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig
```

merci pour votre aide.

a+

----------

## YetiBarBar

Je crois que QTDIR est définie dans 

```
/etc/env.d/50qtdir3
```

 ou un nom qui y ressemble.

Au pire (si tu est sous BASH ou ZSH), un petit :

```
QTDIR=/usr/qt/3/ emerge truc
```

 devrait te sauver temporairement la mise ...

----------

## luteola

ouah ca à l'air de marcher. merci beaucoup !!

a+

----------

